# Question about cherry shrimp



## craig mason (23 Dec 2016)

Hi i bought some cherry shrimp at my local garden centre aquatic dept not sure what they are they were labelled as cherry shrimp i suspect they are "bloody mary"
taken in my aquarium




taken in aquatic shop


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi Craig, I have cherry shrimp yours look the same 

One photo


----------



## Planted Bows (23 Dec 2016)

There most likely cherrys to be honest. You'll find bloody Marys are more of a deeper red 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (23 Dec 2016)

Planted Bows said:


> There most likely cherrys to be honest. You'll find bloody Marys are more of a deeper red
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



Agreed. Check the females they are normally the ones you grade cherries off as males can be quite pale.


----------



## alto (23 Dec 2016)

Male "Bloody Mary" are also a deep (wine) red - though lately I've seen some stock ship in as "Bloody Mary" that are actually just "Fire Reds" (which seem to be just selected more consistently colored cherry reds)

From Shrimpspot


> To me a bloody Mary is a red neocaridina that has been bred from Chocolate neocaridina, like the dream blue/fantasy blue. They are easy to spot as *the red shade is completely different from other red neocaridina.*
> 
> On others reds such as Cherry, Painted Red etc the red colouring comes from the red chromataphores. With Bloody Mary it seems they have a red cuticle instead of chromataphores.



I don't know anything about the breed history but completely agree on the color statements, I have never seen any non-BM offspring from my colony (which sadly I crashed - need some additional stock now which is why I've been noticing the ranging quality in lfs offerings)


----------

